# Training in n.ireland



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi, anyone know off any detailing courses / training in northern Ireland ?
Cheers


----------



## furby-123 (Dec 3, 2011)

there is 1 being arranged through jon44w.com


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Stephen OCD-ni offer training from beginners and owner groups right through to professional industry level training. As well as training we can also supply products to get you up and running not only our own products that we can provide in trade quantities, but also have distributorships for some ove the best products available on the market. For business users we can also give you recommendations for accountants etc etc to help you get started.


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Cheers Steve


----------

